# Powermatic 15" planer



## Patrude (Mar 20, 2018)

Does anyone have an idea what would be a fair price for a powermatic 15" planer. Model# 15 HH equipped withshelix helical head. 10 years old. Some surfase rust but looks well maintained. 3 hp,h single phase, 230 v, 60 hz


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 20, 2018)

are you selling or buying- do you know how many times inserts have been turned?


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 20, 2018)

a new griz is 2200 shipped


----------



## Patrude (Mar 20, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> are you selling or buying- do you know how many times inserts have been turned?


Selling, I don't know what it means to turn inserts. So I can't answer that ?. My guess is it did not happen


----------



## Patrude (Mar 20, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> are you selling or buying- do you know how many times inserts have been turned?


So I googled it & now understand the process. I still don't think that it's been done though. Iam gonna open it up tomorrow see if I can tell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 20, 2018)

Patrude said:


> So I googled it & now understand the process. I still don't think that it's been done though. Iam gonna open it up tomorrow see if I can tell


I asked because it is a selling point.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 20, 2018)

PM is a more expensive machine- Is it better than new griz- This is debatable. But I would start at 1900, But do a craigslist search in surrounding area to get local value- also use little wear on inserts.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 20, 2018)

Why is it that when you find a tool you really want it is 1682 miles away?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 20, 2018)

David Van Asperen said:


> Why is it that when you find a tool you really want it is 1682 miles away?



I have a PM 20 shelix- My DC makes considerable more noise- and I can put a piece of wood 7' long trough it. very nice machine


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 20, 2018)

The 15 and more the 20 are on my " really want but can't afford " list. I keep watching for that once in a life time deal that is close enough to make happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 21, 2018)

David Van Asperen said:


> The 15 and more the 20 are on my " really want but can't afford " list. I keep watching for that once in a life time deal that is close enough to make happen.



we have a ding and dent store in Auburn. I would not have bought the PM but it had some scratches and was same price as Grizzly. I t was more than worth it. But a knifed 15" is so much better than a lunchbox- you would never go back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 21, 2018)

@Mike1950
I have read some of yours and other posts and comments on thes in the past and I am completely convinced that this is the type of planer that I want. When it happens it will replace a Dalta 12 inch lunchbox which doesn't get all the use it should because it is such a hassle , maybe when I get moved to a bigger shop it will get better us but not better results. Thanks for the input, always appreciated.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 21, 2018)

David Van Asperen said:


> @Mike1950
> I have read some yours and other posts and comments on thes in the past and I am completely convinced that this is the type of planer that I want. When it happens it will replace a Dalta 12 inch lunchbox which doesn't get all the use it should because it is such a hassle , maybe when I get moved to a bigger shop it will get better us but not better results. Thanks for the input, always appreciated.
> Dave


Minneapolis is probably closest big city to you. But Griz will deliver to your door.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 21, 2018)

David Van Asperen said:


> Why is it that when you find a tool you really want it is 1682 miles away?


Just do what I do, get in your truck and go get it. Road trip!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 21, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Just do what I do, get in your truck and go get it. Road trip!



And as a bonus you might just get to hang out with a Tiny Texan!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jordan Pisowicz (May 26, 2018)

What do you guys mean when you say "lunchbox"? We've got a 15" straight knifed planer at the shop and boy is it loud with the dust collector running. Like an air raid siren even before you put anything through it. But anyway, I wish it was a helical head. Inserts are pricey but so much more efficient and less of an expense big picture than straight knives Mainly due to sharpening costs or the time it takes to do it yourself. And quieter too it seems. We have bailiegh machinery and I'm happy with everything we got from them thus far. But only one year in so time will tell...


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2018)

Jordan Pisowicz said:


> What do you guys mean when you say "lunchbox"? We've got a 15" straight knifed planer at the shop and boy is it loud with the dust collector running. Like an air raid siren even before you put anything through it. But anyway, I wish it was a helical head. Inserts are pricey but so much more efficient and less of an expense big picture than straight knives Mainly due to sharpening costs or the time it takes to do it yourself. And quieter too it seems. We have bailiegh machinery and I'm happy with everything we got from them thus far. But only one year in so time will tell...



Jordan, a lunchbox planer is one of the smaller, portable ones. 12-1/2" and below and generally referred to as a lunchbox planer.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jordan Pisowicz (May 26, 2018)

Ahhh, of course ...haha that's a good name. They are seemingly worthless to me and what I seem to require of a planer. Made the mistake of buying one (actually went through 3) a few years back and let's just say I broke the ridgid in no time somehow and decided to return it and purchase a Delta which after the second one of those I finally realized that I had no business using a planer of that kind....I wouldn't necessarily call them "machinery". But im sure they suit some just fine and have their applications... And plus I was a novice with not many hours on or even around a planer so I'm sure that didn't help the matter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 26, 2018)

Jordan Pisowicz said:


> Ahhh, of course ...haha that's a good name. They are seemingly worthless to me and what I seem to require of a planer. Made the mistake of buying one (actually went through 3) a few years back and let's just say I broke the ridgid in no time somehow and decided to return it and purchase a Delta which after the second one of those I finally realized that I had no business using a planer of that kind....I wouldn't necessarily call them "machinery". But im sure they suit some just fine and have their applications... And plus I was a novice with not many hours on or even around a planer so I'm sure that didn't help the matter.


Probably trying to take off too much at once. They have their place. Portable. Do a great job for what they are intended for. Pretty hard to move that 15" jobsite to jobsite. Not intended for continuous rough lumber. I have had both dewalts, good machines. Very noisy. Then i had a 15 inch delta and 24 inch grizz . Huge difference in power and noise. Now, 20" helical. It is so quiet..

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

